

Former employees of AMD (incl. consoles head) accused of corporate espionage - lukeman
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/145830-industrial-espionage-amd-files-suit-against-former-employees-for-alleged-document-theft

======
No1
I'm usually skeptical of these sorts of allegations, figuring this is just one
company taking a jab at another who has been poaching talent.

But then I got to this part:

"Desai and Kociuk discussed how to eliminate evidence of transfer from their
AMD systems. The named defendants ran Google searches for how to copy and
delete large numbers of documents. Over 150,000 documents related to AMD
desktop and laptop design were transferred before Kociuk turned in his
resignation to AMD."

That's a lot of documents to be moving around before you jump ship. And some
suspicious Google queries. And if there's hard evidence of the alleged
conversation between these guys, things aren't looking too good for them.

~~~
MacsHeadroom
If there is one thing that can be learned from this...

Use DuckDuckGo.

